# Local OTA HD data appears on 942 but not 811



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 942 and 811. For many channels on the 942 where I get OTA HD channel information, on those same OTA HD channels on the 811, I do not get the listings. I have done reboots and it doesn't fix. I do subscribe to Dish Locals in case anyone needs to know.

Is this a known problem? Is there a way to fix it somehow?

Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Delete and re-add the OTA stations on the receiver w/o guide data. Then either wait for an overnight guide update or do a cold reboot.


----------

